# What did you wear today ??



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Been a while since we've had this type of thread, so what did you all wear today ??

I wore this digital chrono - US issue, and as far as I know the only ever military issued digital chronograph.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wore one of these :


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Orient 200m dive watch and about an hour ago I decided to wear my Glycine Airman (fantastic watch!)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Traser 3000. Feels...'reliable'. When is the new RLT watch out? Is it similar to the RLT divers watch or a new departure? I like my one with a NATO G10 strap. As a testiment to Roy's original RLT divers watch, my brother used it on active service recently and he was highly impressed.......the only thing is the bugger won't give me it back now!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes the Trasers are great, I have just sold five to one customer.









Cammy, have a look here at my watch :

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...%20watch&st=105


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wearing my Breitling Colt Ocean. Soon to have a leather strap, though i've quite taken to the rubber one. Are they easy to fit if I want to swap?

Glad to see people around again. It's been almost dead all day!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Crappy Pic...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice watch though, so it balances out right


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Eric







what a dial!

A new seiko 5 green military dial arrived this am off ebay (7S26 movt). popped it on a olive nato ordered from Roy and wore it all day, even when I plumbed in a new filter in the pond and built a wardrobe for the spare room!

I just love it! Can't beat the buzz of a new watch.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wore this today but quickly switched to my Speedy during the Apollo 13 film tonight.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Oris black dial Classic Original military style, then changed to SMP, but now have on CWC military quartz. A day for changes!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Earlier: Timex Electronic on new cheesy lizard strap

Now: RAF Seiko chrono

What does autorangong mean?

Si


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Bit late, but obviously wore this during Apollo 13 film last night!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great film.

Tom Hanks is definately an all time GREAT actor.

He looks so ordinary, in fact a bit nerdy unyet he is always convincing no matter what role he's put in weather it's action, romantic or comedy. Not many can do that. It's whats called real talent. The Man is brilliant.

After that we'll all be rushing out to buy Moonwatches I hope









Hurry up because if enough of us have them Roy may start a seperate forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm a sad ******* i know. Right and left wrists respectively.....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I may be alittle late for this,I have been away for the weekend at a wedding.Wore my Poljot Silver age with my suit,and a Raketa Glasnost watch this morning.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

1950s / 1960s, oversize, Record.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Poljot SS-18, on one of Roy's excellent swiss rubber straps...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

I'd like to see your Record Fred.

They made some nice watches.

Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Funnily enough, I wore my only Record today - this one, a British WWW military issue.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

foggy whats the 10034 on the dial mean ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Good question, Roy, and one that I've never had a definitive answer to. I do know that this is an MOD replacement dial on the Record, so it's obviously a reference number that means something to them. I have also seen this on Lemania WWW's.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Worn yesterday but only posted now. Cal. 1342 7 jewel quartz









Got the watch with original Omega strap, in my opinion a cheap and nasty plasticky thing had to change without delay. 19mm lug spacing limited choice a bit other than opting for 20mm. Like the watch though.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Neil, no camera, it is 37mm in diam, plus winder, cream/pearl dial, roman numbers in black sub dial at six, chrome case, bit of wear to case back but not to bad, dial and lens V/good, thing is it looks bigger due to the roman numbers are small'ish and right on the outer edge of the dial, just has Record and the swan motif above on the dial, thanks fred.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

O&W Ocean master....Orange Dial...

Lovely...

Also knee length suede skirt, white blouse and black court shoes with 4 inch heels.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Quite subdued then Eric. Business meeting was it or just a parliamentary select committee?

Spadge


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Traveller

That's one of the best Costellations I have seen. Do you know the age?

I have had my Bill Yao Seiko on today. Had my Colt Ocean on since getting it last Wednesday. Not often I wear them that long these days...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My choice for the day.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Mrcrowley - the Constellation dates to the late 70's I believe. It really is in mint condition. As I mentioned I think it was let down by the original black patent crocodile type strap.

Is it possible to date quartz Omegas from a movement number?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is posible to date them, the system is the same.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Roy.

The unmarked back, just slightly "soiled" from being on wrist.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

My baby!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

This is the last time I try and put my pics on!!! Note the slight damage to the Seiko crown at the 1 o'clock posititon.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Cammy - not wishing to appear a smart a___se, don't you mean the rotating bezel. Those Trasers are tempting.

Wearing this today. I recall Griff posting a picture somewhere of a similar vintage Omega. I agree, you can't beat simple elegance sometimes.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wearing my Breitling Colt Ocean yet again! Would have been a Tag Pro Diver, but it turned up this morning & I didn't like it. So it's gone back


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

No offence taken traveller! I'm still very much on a learning curve when it comes to watches and particularly nomenclature. I appreciate all the advice I can get. Now if you want to know anything about beer............


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Cammy - Now you're talking
















Don't know but is it possible a replacement bezel might be available? May be worth enquiring if it bothers you.

There's quite a sense of achievement when the images finally appear. Just got there myself.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Wearing a 781 in morning and now an 007 on a solid Seiko "Oyster" type bracelet. ( and the X6 when out running)

Peter


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bezel inserts are available from yours truly.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Roy, are they quite easy to put in?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That depends how "Handy" you are. The whole bezel has to be taken off.

I could do it for you if you wish.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Get Roy to do it!

Roy - are rotating bezels held on by a concealed circlip, the ends of which are difficult to locate? Are any special tools required? No I'm not going to have a go only to end up sending the bits for you to sort out!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well done with the pics, Cammy, a trial I will have to live through before long no doubt.

I'm sorely tempted by those Trasers, but if I get one it'll mean less Speedmaster money... I dare say the Trasers will be about for a while.

I was wondering if the strap you have is the polymer one that comes on Roy's Trasers? I am also surprised at the size of the watch, I didn't think it would be nearly as big as a 007 overall.

Simon


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Traveller

That is a very smart looking Omega, I like sub second dials.

Got any more?

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

BTW Wearing this today.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Neil - do you mean any more Omegas generally or just with sub dial? If the former, yes I do.

The "bumper" auto is another from Roy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Traveller

I have been an Omega collector for 25 years and I am always interested to see anybodys pics of their Omegas.

There are such a lot of variations in the years and models I always find them interesting.

Of the non chronograph models my particular faves are Constellations because of their fantastic movements.

I saw the quartz one you posted earlier.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Si, the strap on the Traser is rubber. It's extremely soft and plyable. The watch is very light indeed. I can recommend them. By the way, I can't lay claim to sorting the pics, I had to plead with Roy to help me!


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I have not tried uploading and linking to a pic yet as I am not sure how to.

Would someone be kind enough to tell me how and where to upload to?

Then I can post todays watch and enter the photo competition.

Thanks

Andy Mac


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy to enter the competition then please send me the picture by email.

You do not have privileges to upload to the forum yet it is still in trial mode.

You should have free webspace from your service provider that you can upload your images to or there are loads of free image hosting sites, just do a search in Google.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Today is 24 hours into my ownership of ....


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Feeling a bit.

Colourful today.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes Andy, wonderful to see it again, obviously a big favourite of yours. It exudes class.

As for me I wore my Kraiko chrono on a new Jurgen mesh bracelet. Lovely combination.

I did not really like bracelets in general an mesh in particular until recently, but I have completely changed my view. A good well made mesh is a fine thing to behold.

Roy, have you ever found a source for good heavy mesh bracelets?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I hope you are happy with your choice, Sargon?

I think you chose well out of the ones discussed.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi guys

A Citizen Promaster Wingman VI (or is it V1?) form Argos, bought last week. They also now sell the excellent Citizen Promaster Navihawk "Blue Angels" for Â£130 in the new catalogue. I compared these 2 watches at Argos and came to the conclusion that the Navihawk was better as it comprises solid links rather than the crap folded linked bracelet seen on most Citizen watches (including the Wingman). Needless to say, I shall buy the Navihawk as well, as it is essential for any watch lover, even if, like me, you prefer mechanicals. Nevertheless, Roy need not worry as I have a long list of watches on this site on my wanted list.

DaveE


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> Yes Andy, wonderful to see it again, obviously a big favourite of yours. It exudes class.


 Ooh

Handbags at dawn.

Anyway at least I posted a picture.

Where's yours then


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It was a joke


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

So was my picture.

I know it must be hard but credit me with some taste.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Andy lighten up a bit: I don't doubt your taste. I have seen you post that watch before at least once or twice, I do in fact realise that your post was a piss take, I am aware you are not wearing that on your wrist at this moment.

Simon


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Zeno Navigator with Czech. air force style case. Gained 1s in 12 hours.

Dial does look like an aged beige colour of some retro style watches, and not the ivory colour as stated. I like its different style very much










also:-










and:-










as well as:-


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Neil - most of my watches are packed away at the moment. I'll not bore with details but was due to move home and the time wasting b___ds who were buying pulled out just before contract exchange.









When I have access will post further pictures. I have other Omegas including Seamaster 200 metre like the quartz on Roy's site, added yesterday, but the automatic chronometer version. It's being serviced at the moment. Also 70's manual wind Geneve, Seamaster Cosmic, 1920 gold pocket watch, SMP (Bond) chronometer, got this before finding Roy's site and the opportunity of 20% discount







and Speedmaster (reduced). The fact that the Speedmaster is not the full size version doesn't particular bother me. Should be able to post image of the 1986 Seamaster soon.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Neil - you expressed a liking of sub-dial watches. Your opinion on this.

1940's "Euseco" (never heard of them!). Haven't a clue about the movement, number of jewels etc.

Any info. anyone has would be appreciated.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Probably a 15 Jewel AS but I am guessing..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

I've never seen that particular make before either.

But its a nice dial, those old two tone dials are very attractive.

As Roy says probably a 15 jewel AS movement, these were fitted to thousands of this type of watch then.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Sargon

I knew you had gone for the Speedy Pro, is it the Gene Cernan model like Erics?

Cracking dial shot which camera do you use?

More pics required!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

BTW today I'm wearing this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Another go!!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Hi traveller,

although I know probably less about watches than any of you do after a long night out with twice the drinks you'd usually have, here is a link to a pix of another EWECO (not Euseco) that might help you find out more...

http://digilander.libero.it/bianco14/05e.html

It's a commercial site, I hope Roy will forgive me... I could have said type EWECO in google...

Love subdials myself, I'd love to find an omega in the style of the zeno Roy just added to the what's new page... (when I say find I mean find, like finding on the street... I'd save the money if I had it for Roy's watch










Pieter


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

See how easy it is to mix up those names, Enzo is another manufacturer that hasn't made the history books... The Eweco I referred to has no subdial and a Felsa 690 movement (I know nothing about Felsa movements, maybe Eweco used all sorts of movements...).

Pieter


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Namaste, its obviously Eweco when told!

I might risk removing the screw back to have a look see.

Griff - that's the nice old Omega that you've posted before somewhere. As I said then simple elegance.

I'd love an Omega Geneve Chronostop, is it just a normal sweep second hand with a stop function? (the pusher above the crown)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello Traveller (have you got another name?)

Re the Chronostop, yes it is a simple one button chronograph which stops starts and resets on one pusher, only times up to a minute.

I did have two the same (see pic) but the other went to a good home!









Neil


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes it's the "Last Man on the Moon" limited edition. Even at the last minute when I called the dealer I couldn't decide between that or the cream dial Speedy Pro moonphase. My camera is the Olympus C-4000 4.0 mega pixle. Very impressive for the money. It's amazing you can't see the ridges on the subdials with the naked eye, but the camera caught them.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

I like the Chronostops for how they look, but I am a bit puzzled as to how you use them - if they can only time up to 60s what did they think they would be used for? There seem to be a fair number around so lots of people must have bought them.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Anyway today I wore my most recent acquisition: Marathon US issue watch, NIB (brown cardboard







), 1991, disposable sealed polymer case, narrow 14mm or nylon strap, manual wind.

I bought it because I like NOS watches, esp if they have original packaging, and I am always intrigued as to how watches sit around for years in warehouses.

I can't say I like it very much as a watch though - it is a strange combination: mechanical and yet non-repairable. Very legible dial, I'm not sure about timekeeping yet. It is a very slight and insubstantial watch. The trtium vials don't work any more.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Orfina Mk2 at the mo, but there's plenty of the day to go yet......


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Zeno COSC.

Stunning watch. Came with a leather folder to hold the COSC certificate...

I will posts pics. if anyone is interested.

Eric.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm interested.

Pic please Eric.

Andy Mac


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh yes

A picture speaks a thousand words

David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Worn the seiko now for a whole week, it's officially my permanent work beater (until I get tired of it which will probably be next week)!

Been keeping an eye on it's time keeping. I took it out of the envelope and set it by the atomic sync on the pc at 08:00 on the 26th and now it's almost 22:00 so that's 7 days 10 hours and it's gained (wait for it)....

15 seconds!









How the hell do they do it? 2 seconds a day?

I'm getting close to obtaining a digi camera so I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This thread seems to be going on forever.Today wore my OO11J Seiko diver.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

...........and ever.......,

Today,

Orient M - Force

Orient 200m diver.

G.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Poljot Titanic Chrono


----------

